# My Black Piranha Is Lying On Its Side At The Bottom!



## russian thc

i got him a week ago and yesterday he was acting strange and that night he just lost it and was lying on his side at the bottom please tell me what to do the water parimeters are perfect and tank is cycled and is heavily planted, i did a 30% water change and put an extra air pump in there. I also put formula 3. for parasite/fungal treatment. please help me









He is also about 7" big with red eyes and a yellow throat. I will upload a pic asap.


----------



## Guest

If everything is as you say it is, then you are doing everything you can. Please post your water parameters ammonia, nitrate, nitrites. Also with the tank being heavily planted, are you using CO2? Perhaps your CO2 levels are to high but that usually causes them to gasp at the surface. With smaller Rhoms, sometimes they like to lay tilted on partially on their sides. Its a way they show stress, once he settles in a bit that should change.


----------



## russian thc

ksls said:


> If everything is as you say it is, then you are doing everything you can. Please post your water parameters ammonia, nitrate, nitrites. Also with the tank being heavily planted, are you using CO2? Perhaps your CO2 levels are to high but that usually causes them to gasp at the surface. With smaller Rhoms, sometimes they like to lay tilted on partially on their sides. Its a way they show stress, once he settles in a bit that should change.


As i said my water parimeters are perfect 0 nitrate 0 ammonia 0 nitrite 7.2 ph and no co2


----------



## Guest

If you have 0's across the board then your tank is not perfect. You should have nitrate readings. How did you cycle your tank and for how long. With those readings your tank hasnt cycled. Unfortunately by that picture, your fish looks like he isnt going to make it.

I would try to do a 30-40% water change. Something isnt right with your water parameters or your test kit is faulty.

Also what temp. is your tank at?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Can you get him turned upright and put him in front of a powerhead? Sometimes that helps them get water across the gills.

Tough to say for sure what's going on, if the tank is really heavily planted, you could be showing 0 nitrates, but your definition of heavily planted could be different from mine. Any changes made to the tank recently?


----------



## CyberGenetics

any updates on the fish? hows he coming along?


----------



## Piranha_man

ksls and Joe have given great advice... and by the looks of the pic your tank is not "heavily planted."

I agree, he looks like a goner.
Either isn't cycled properly or there isn't any/enough circulation in the tank are my first two guesses... especially the first.

Please keep us posted... my guess is that he's dead at this point.
If so, let's discuss _cycling_ and give it another 'go' with a new fish.


----------



## Smoke

yeah what's the latest?


----------



## russian thc

Update:

Piranha dead








((((

Other fish are fine tho and you cant see plants lights were off >.>

Bought a 2000$ saltwater tank ha ha...


----------



## cduuuub

sounds like you wasted 2 grand.


----------



## MPG

Aw that blows man..Looked like a nice looking rhom.

How long had the tank been up?

Also, on here, heavily planted means so planted that you can't see through the tank.


----------



## Guest

I can see you are really concerned with what the cause of the problem was.


----------



## russian thc

ksls said:


> sounds like you wasted 2 grand.


not rlly


----------



## MFNRyan

wow you really blew it on the 2000.. Fish stores probably love you ha ha


----------



## ChrisC

russian thc said:


> sounds like you wasted 2 grand.


not rlly
[/quote]

No it wasn't lol...


----------



## JustJoshinYa

anytime you have 0's across all your parameters it USUALLY means one of a few things.

1) "I rushed out and bought a fish tank and fish and didnt properly cycle my tank."
2) "i dont even own a test kit so im just gonna tell you that my water is perfect."
3) "i use my test kit few and far between and it is currently expired and no longer works properly."

good luck with your future fish endeavors, your tank should have nitrates even if it is planted, it should deffinately HAVE nitrates if its planted.

my tank is heavily planted and it always has at least 5ppm nitrates no matter how many water changes i do.


----------



## MFNRyan

X2^^^^


----------



## green tiger

enjoy ur new saltwater tank..unfortunately the fish won't when they all die from "swimbladder" again


----------



## FEEFA

So you were unable to keep a solo 7in rhom alive and now you are actually going to attempt a saltwater tank...Good luck with that.

As I have said before, "fish keeping, it's not for everyone"


----------



## memento

A little old topic to reply to, but well.... since it was resurrected :



russian thc said:


> ...i know what the problem was it was the fishes swim bladder or something bouyancy, i did all i could he was a nice looking fish shame he passed on...


Please tell me you didn't, nor will ever, try to become a physician...
Swimbladder problems are just a symptom of another problem. Another problem, you apparently didn't find, nor care about.


----------



## noob

ive seen fish live fine with wacked out swim bladders..lol hell my pops had a beta that lived for 2 years, he would swim around kinda funny but when he wasent moving much he would float around all weird or do a head stand or something, fish lived fine and ate fine and everything.. lol

if a fish is dieing tho theres always a possibly there swim bladder will not be working properly amongst other things not working right.. IE body shutting down? 
it would have been a good idea to continue to figure out why your fish died, so other fish dont die the same way, or so you learn something vital to your fishes life next time you get a fish..

my guess is the guy has money and just figures he will buy another fish if you got millions of dollars and your lazy and dont care that is a simpler solution then trying to figure out the cause of the death, if you do that tho you could surely pay someone to keep up your tank..

wonder how this guys doing with that salt water tank lol


----------

